# Multiple Error Popups: *.dll is either not designed for windows or...



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1 
OS Version: 
Processor: 
Processor Count: 
RAM: 
Graphics Card: 
Hard Drives: 
Motherboard: 
Antivirus:

System info isn't available in safe mode apparently?

Hi. i am getting multiple error messages on startup and when trying to open any program. the error messages are regarding issues with .dll files, stating that they are either not designed to run with windows, or that the files contain an error. 
for example:

RAVCp164.exe - Bad Image
C:\windows\system32\oledlg.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error.

OOBEF.cdRegistration.exe - Bad Image
C:\windows\system32\cyrptnet.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error.

(ik that both of those r generated by crapware specific to vaio).

im also getting JIT messages like:

WelcomeLauncher.exe configuration parser error C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\config\machine.config

my puter is approx 2 yrs old, and this is the first time i've seen these messages. i tried removing the vaio ware from the startup, which does eliminate the popups specific to vaio, but the system became even more unstable with mulitple hangs, so i undid those chages to msconfig.

i have tried multiple system restore's in safe mode, choosing different restore point dates, but the problem continues...

i am also getting msgs that the HD Audio Control Panel has stopped working and that microsloth indexing has stopping working and has to close.

Thank you in advance for any help u can offer.

per the MUST read sticky, i am including all the log files requested. due to system instability i ran all the scans in safe mode.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:58:08 AM, on 8/2/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.19088)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\AGUIRRE\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmartWiHelper] "C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\SmartWi Connection Utility\SmartWiHelper.exe" /WindowsStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrationReminder] "C:\Program Files\Sony\First Experience\OOBEFcdRegistration.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VAIORegistration] "C:\Program Files\Sony\First Experience\WelcomeLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISBMgr.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-451979339-3739854255-3537107533-1000\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" (User '?')
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_43C348BC2E93EB2B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O16 - DPF: {924B4927-D3BA-41EA-9F7E-8A89194AB3AC} (P3DActiveX Control) - http://panda-plugin.disney.go.com/plugin/win32/p3dactivex.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Realtek Audio Service (RtkAudioService) - Realtek Semiconductor - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter (Vcsw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio64.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 13957 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-06-23.01) - NTFSAMD64 NETWORK
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.19088
Run by AGUIRRE at 10:00:45 on 2011-08-02
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=SNNT&bmod=SNNT
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=SNNT&bmod=SNNT
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=SNNT&bmod=SNNT
uURLSearchHooks: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478d38-c3f9-4efb-9b51-7695eca05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
BHO: HP Print Enhancer: {0347c33e-8762-4905-bf09-768834316c61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No File
BHO: Symantec NCO BHO: {602adb0e-4aff-4217-8aa1-95dac4dfa408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\coIEPlg.dll
BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention: {6d53ec84-6aae-4787-aeee-f4628f01010c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO: SSVHelper Class: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
BHO: SingleInstance Class: {fdad4da1-61a2-4fd8-9c17-86f7ac245081} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
BHO: HP Smart BHO Class: {ffffffff-cf4e-4f2b-bdc2-0e72e116a856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
TB: Norton Toolbar: {7febefe3-6b19-4349-98d2-ffb09d4b49ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\coIEPlg.dll
TB: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
EB: HP Smart Web Printing: {555d4d79-4bd2-4094-a395-cfc534424a05} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_bho.dll
uRun: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
mRun: [SmartWiHelper] "C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\SmartWi Connection Utility\SmartWiHelper.exe" /WindowsStartup
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
mRun: [RegistrationReminder] "C:\Program Files\Sony\First Experience\OOBEFcdRegistration.exe"
mRun: [VAIORegistration] "C:\Program Files\Sony\First Experience\WelcomeLauncher.exe"
mRun: [ISBMgr.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
mRun: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\BLUETO~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\HPDIGI~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\MCAFEE~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: BindDirectlyToPropertySetStorage = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_43C348BC2E93EB2B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
IE: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
IE: {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {924B4927-D3BA-41EA-9F7E-8A89194AB3AC} - hxxp://panda-plugin.disney.go.com/plugin/win32/p3dactivex.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62
TCP: Interfaces\{C1121A84-3E64-4076-93C4-3FECC133764B} : DhcpNameServer = 209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62
TCP: Interfaces\{C8D5EB3F-856F-42BB-9417-A4907E02B7C5} : DhcpNameServer = 209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62
Handler: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4b8b-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
Handler: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll
Notify: VESWinlogon - VESWinlogon.dll
BHO-X64: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
BHO-X64: 0x1 - No File
BHO-X64: HP Print Enhancer: {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
BHO-X64: HP Print Enhancer - No File
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No File
BHO-X64: Symantec NCO BHO: {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\coIEPlg.dll
BHO-X64: Symantec NCO BHO - No File
BHO-X64: Symantec Intrusion Prevention: {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO-X64: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - No File
BHO-X64: SSVHelper Class: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
BHO-X64: SingleInstance Class: {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
BHO-X64: HP Smart BHO Class: {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
BHO-X64: HP Smart BHO Class - No File
TB-X64: Norton Toolbar: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\coIEPlg.dll
TB-X64: Yahoo! Toolbar: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
TB-X64: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
EB-X64: {555D4D79-4BD2-4094-A395-CFC534424A05} - No File
mRun-x64: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
mRun-x64: [SmartWiHelper] "C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\SmartWi Connection Utility\SmartWiHelper.exe" /WindowsStartup
mRun-x64: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
mRun-x64: [RegistrationReminder] "C:\Program Files\Sony\First Experience\OOBEFcdRegistration.exe"
mRun-x64: [VAIORegistration] "C:\Program Files\Sony\First Experience\WelcomeLauncher.exe"
mRun-x64: [ISBMgr.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
mRun-x64: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
IE-X64: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
JSEFile=C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WScript.exe "%1" %*
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-08-02 05:42:21 8578896 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{6F681A26-942A-4103-B0FD-515853C42984}\mpengine.dll
2011-08-01 19:43:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Roaming\Sammsoft
2011-08-01 19:43:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\ARO 2011
2011-07-28 17:35:08 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Napster
2011-07-28 17:34:56 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Local\Deployment
2011-07-28 17:34:56 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Local\Apps
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-05-28 06:28:00 1147904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-05-28 06:24:04 56832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
2011-05-28 06:23:47 1538560 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-05-28 06:23:30 132096 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
2011-05-28 06:23:29 77312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2011-05-28 06:08:58 916480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2011-05-28 06:04:30 43520 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\licmgr10.dll
2011-05-28 06:04:17 1469440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2011-05-28 06:04:03 71680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iesetup.dll
2011-05-28 06:04:03 109056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iesysprep.dll
2011-05-28 05:33:37 479232 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
2011-05-28 05:10:26 385024 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\html.iec
2011-05-28 04:53:37 162816 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2011-05-28 04:52:18 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-05-28 04:33:03 133632 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2011-05-28 04:31:44 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2011-05-25 02:14:10 270720 ------w- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-05-18 13:56:59 2762752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
.
============= FINISH: 10:01:41.56 ===============

GMER 1.0.15.15641 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-08-02 10:44:11
Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 
Running: GMER.exe

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Keys\00214fb7aeb0 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Keys\00214fb7aeb0 (not active ControlSet) 
---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​* Do not edit or remove any information or user names etc, otherwise we cannot fix the problem. If you insist on editing out anything then I will close the topic & refuse to offer any help.  *

Download ComboFix from *Here* or * Here*to your Desktop.
*As you download it rename it to username123.exe*

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *renamed combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" * for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything (always allow your antivirus/antispyware to update) unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. If combofix alerts to a new version and offers to update, please let it. It is essential we always use the latest version. *

Please tell us if it has cured the problems or if there are any outstanding issues


----------



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, dvk01! Thank you so much for your assistance!!! I had to run ComboFix in safemode. The problems remain. Please advise.

ComboFix 11-08-10.01 - AGUIRRE 08/10/2011 10:32:51.1.2 - x64 NETWORK
Running from: c:\users\AGUIRRE\Desktop\eyedliketo123.exe
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\AGUIRRE\Documents\~WRL0005.tmp
c:\windows\system\ArcSoftKsUFilter.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-07-10 to 2011-08-10 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-08-10 17:39 . 2011-08-10 17:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-08-10 17:39 . 2011-08-10 17:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Local\temp
2011-08-04 00:06 . 2011-08-04 00:06 -------- d-----w- c:\users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Roaming\Sony Corporation
2011-08-02 05:42 . 2011-07-20 16:44 8578896 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{6F681A26-942A-4103-B0FD-515853C42984}\mpengine.dll
2011-08-01 19:43 . 2011-08-01 19:43 -------- d-----w- c:\users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Roaming\Sammsoft
2011-08-01 19:43 . 2011-08-01 19:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\ARO 2011
2011-07-28 17:35 . 2011-07-28 17:35 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Napster
2011-07-28 17:34 . 2011-07-28 17:35 -------- d-----w- c:\users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Local\Deployment
2011-07-28 17:34 . 2011-07-28 17:34 -------- d-----w- c:\users\AGUIRRE\AppData\Local\Apps
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-05-28 06:28 . 2011-06-15 16:23 1147904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2011-05-28 06:24 . 2011-06-15 16:23 56832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2011-05-28 06:23 . 2011-06-15 16:23 1538560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-05-28 06:23 . 2011-06-15 16:23 132096 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
2011-05-28 06:23 . 2011-06-15 16:23 77312 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2011-05-28 06:08 . 2011-06-15 16:23 916480 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2011-05-28 06:04 . 2011-06-15 16:23 43520 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\licmgr10.dll
2011-05-28 06:04 . 2011-06-15 16:23 1469440 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2011-05-28 06:04 . 2011-06-15 16:23 71680 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\iesetup.dll
2011-05-28 06:04 . 2011-06-15 16:23 109056 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\iesysprep.dll
2011-05-28 05:33 . 2011-06-15 16:23 479232 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2011-05-28 05:10 . 2011-06-15 16:23 385024 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\html.iec
2011-05-28 04:53 . 2011-06-15 16:23 162816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2011-05-28 04:52 . 2011-06-15 16:23 1638912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2011-05-28 04:33 . 2011-06-15 16:23 133632 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2011-05-28 04:31 . 2011-06-15 16:23 1638912 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2011-05-25 02:14 . 2011-02-25 18:25 270720 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-05-18 13:56 . 2011-06-15 16:23 2762752 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2011-02-24 39408]
"msnmsgr"="c:\program files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" [2010-04-17 3872080]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-04-23 77824]
"SmartWiHelper"="c:\program files\Sony Corporation\SmartWi Connection Utility\SmartWiHelper.exe" [2009-03-06 77824]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 34672]
"Intuit SyncManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe" [2008-09-09 623880]
"RegistrationReminder"="c:\program files\Sony\First Experience\OOBEFcdRegistration.exe" [2009-04-14 2054448]
"VAIORegistration"="c:\program files\Sony\First Experience\WelcomeLauncher.exe" [2008-06-26 16384]
"ISBMgr.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe" [2008-12-18 317288]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-05-09 54840]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth.lnk - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2009-3-2 1076264]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2009-5-21 275768]
McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe [2010-1-15 255536]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\VESWinlogon]
2009-01-19 20:49 98304 ----a-w- c:\windows\System32\VESWinlogon.dll
.
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-02-28 135664]
R2 Norton Internet Security;Norton Internet Security;c:\program files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe [2011-02-24 115560]
R2 regi;regi;c:\windows\system32\drivers\regi.sys [x]
R2 RtkAudioService;Realtek Audio Service;c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe [2009-01-06 141344]
R2 SampleCollector;Intel(R) Sample Collector;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe [2008-09-30 167424]
R2 uCamMonitor;CamMonitor;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe [2008-09-18 104960]
R2 VAIO Power Management;VAIO Power Management;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe [2008-12-19 411496]
R2 VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe [2009-01-14 5184872]
R2 yksvc;Marvell Yukon Service;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2008-01-21 27648]
R3 ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys [x]
R3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [x]
R3 CAXHWAZL;CAXHWAZL;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAXHWAZL.sys [x]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-02-28 135664]
R3 IntcHdmiAddService;Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI;c:\windows\system32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys [x]
R3 McComponentHostService;McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service;c:\program files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe [2010-01-15 227232]
R3 nosGetPlusHelper;getPlus(R) Helper 3004;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2008-01-21 27648]
R3 SOHCImp;VAIO Media plus Content Importer;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe [2009-01-20 120104]
R3 SOHDBSvr;VAIO Media plus Database Manager;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe [2009-01-20 70952]
R3 SOHDms;VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe [2009-01-20 390440]
R3 SOHDs;VAIO Media plus Device Searcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe [2009-01-20 75048]
R3 SOHPlMgr;VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe [2009-01-20 91432]
R3 VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe [2009-01-20 394536]
R3 VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe [2009-01-17 110376]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S3 NETw5v64;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 64 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys [x]
S3 SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys [x]
S3 yukonx64;NDIS6.0 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk60x64.sys [x]
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
nosGetPlusHelper REG_MULTI_SZ nosGetPlusHelper
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-08-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-02-28 00:19]
.
2011-08-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-02-28 00:19]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2009-01-06 6956576]
"Skytel"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\Skytel.exe" [2009-01-06 1833504]
"Apoint"="c:\program files\Apoint\Apoint.exe" [2009-04-13 187904]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2009-04-13 154648]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2009-04-13 227352]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2009-04-13 202264]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=SNNT&bmod=SNNT
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_43C348BC2E93EB2B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62
CLSID: {603d3801-bd81-11d0-a3a5-00c04fd706ec} - %SystemRoot%\SysWow64\browseui.dll
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
HKLM-Run-Windows Defender - c:\program files (x86)\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Norton Internet Security]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"Norton Internet Security\" /m \"c:\program files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
--
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\SampleCollector]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe\" \"/service\" \"/counter=\Processor(_Total)\% Processor Time:5\" \"/counter=\PhysicalDisk(_Total)\Disk Bytes/sec:5\" \"/counter=\Network Interface(*)\Bytes Total/sec:5\" \"/directory=inteldata\""
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10o_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10o_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10o.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10o.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10o.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10o.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}\1.0]
@="Shockwave Flash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}\1.0]
@="FlashBroker"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,52,00,45,00,47,00,49,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,59,
00,5c,00,4d,00,41,00,43,00,48,00,49,00,4e,00,45,00,5c,00,53,00,4f,00,46,00,\
.
Completion time: 2011-08-10 10:42:35
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-08-10 17:42
.
Pre-Run: 223,561,588,736 bytes free
Post-Run: 224,021,942,272 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 057DB52CB4C56738A12A74ED28DF5EEF


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

nothing showing that I expected to show, so it sounds like avirus

Run an online antivirus check from one of the following sites

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/ie.html
http://security.symantec.com/default.asp?
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

eset found no threats. what's next?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try one of the other scan


----------



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

both bit defender and symantec also found nothing. what's next?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

In that case I have absolutely no idea
it sounds like avirus but nothing is finding it so the only cure will be format & reinstall winmdows or restore to factory settings using the vaio restore discs


----------



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

UGH!!!! UGH!!!! ARRRRGH!!!!

ok, now that i have finished groaning... i don't have vaio recovery disks. i just tried to reformat and i'm getting another error.. (before the restore can even begin) but the error doesn't specify anything. any ideas?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

how are you formatting without the discs
do you have a full windows install disc or are you using the inbuilt recovery medium

It is possible that it is a damaged hard disc but my gut feeling is a hard to find malware


----------



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

yes trying to use the inbuilt recovery medium....


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

lets just try this but I think you are going to have to get in topuch with Sony & geta set of recovery discs to be able to fix this 
Run tdss killer from http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

let it cure anything it fnds ( except SPTD.SYS, which should be ignored) & then reboot

post back with its log


----------



## EyedLikeTo (Aug 2, 2011)

sry for the delay.. here's the log:

2011/08/16 17:39:54.0994 1588 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.5.15.0 Aug 11 2011 16:32:13
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 ================================================================================
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 SystemInfo:
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 OS Version: 6.0.6002 ServicePack: 2.0
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 Product type: Workstation
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 ComputerName: AGUIRRE-VAIOLAP
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 UserName: AGUIRRE
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 Windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 System windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 Running under WOW64
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 Processor architecture: Intel x64
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 Number of processors: 2
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 Page size: 0x1000
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 Boot type: Safe boot with network
2011/08/16 17:39:55.0603 1588 ================================================================================
2011/08/16 17:39:56.0164 1588 Initialize success
2011/08/16 17:40:07.0537 1040 ================================================================================
2011/08/16 17:40:07.0537 1040 Scan started
2011/08/16 17:40:07.0537 1040 Mode: Manual; 
2011/08/16 17:40:07.0537 1040 ================================================================================
2011/08/16 17:40:08.0551 1040 ACPI (1965aaffab07e3fb03c77f81beba3547) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:08.0660 1040 adp94xx (f14215e37cf124104575073f782111d2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:08.0722 1040 adpahci (7d05a75e3066861a6610f7ee04ff085c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:08.0785 1040 adpu160m (820a201fe08a0c345b3bedbc30e1a77c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu160m.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:08.0894 1040 adpu320 (9b4ab6854559dc168fbb4c24fc52e794) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0003 1040 AFD (0cc146c4addea45791b18b1e2659f4a9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0097 1040 agp440 (f6f6793b7f17b550ecfdbd3b229173f7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0221 1040 aic78xx (222cb641b4b8a1d1126f8033f9fd6a00) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\djsvs.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0315 1040 aliide (157d0898d4b73f075ce9fa26b482df98) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0362 1040 amdide (970fa5059e61e30d25307b99903e991e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0455 1040 AmdK8 (cdc3632a3a5ea4dbb83e46076a3165a1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0596 1040 ApfiltrService (2e0d64d672f9e3edd51531fa91f33da5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Apfiltr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0705 1040 arc (ba8417d4765f3988ff921f30f630e303) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0783 1040 arcsas (9d41c435619733b34cc16a511e644b11) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0892 1040 ArcSoftKsUFilter (1ce3822b05a5e229286a15ea39369870) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:09.0923 1040 AsyncMac (22d13ff3dafec2a80634752b1eaa2de6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:10.0001 1040 atapi (1898fae8e07d97f2f6c2d5326c633fac) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:10.0111 1040 athr (390bc9b68e1ef2a299731bc775d43004) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:10.0438 1040 atikmdag (a0e8b71a181930338b45f371a25cdec4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:10.0781 1040 blbdrive (79feeb40056683f8f61398d81dda65d2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:10.0891 1040 bowser (2348447a80920b2493a9b582a23e81e1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0000 1040 BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltlo.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0047 1040 BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltup.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0125 1040 Brserid (f0f0ba4d815be446aa6a4583ca3bca9b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserid.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0171 1040 BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserwdm.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0249 1040 BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbmdm.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0296 1040 BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbser.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0374 1040 BthEnum (471ff09330a53177bbe9fd6ddf8a8259) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BthEnum.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0452 1040 BTHMODEM (e0777b34e05f8a82a21856efc900c29f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0530 1040 BthPan (befc5311736b475ac5b60c14ff7c775a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthpan.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0655 1040 BTHPORT (7d104f22c04a76f0d2f96f789ac07fcb) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0717 1040 BTHUSB (d9324f0c142267961ce900bfc3798bb1) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0827 1040 btwaudio (1abd26de34d3a5e346e96d721c0d67f8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwaudio.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0905 1040 btwavdt (3081d3213a3d2df2f3e7bbd816c17225) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwavdt.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:11.0998 1040 btwl2cap (0037cb116097e8e0ea77f3b13c50ff1e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0076 1040 btwrchid (6921ad2faf1cb24b2ffc78104721d506) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwrchid.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0248 1040 CAXHWAZL (fdb53a8d3bc52dc29884587e768e3388) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAXHWAZL.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0341 1040 cdfs (b4d787db8d30793a4d4df9feed18f136) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0451 1040 cdrom (c025aa69be3d0d25c7a2e746ef6f94fc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0575 1040 circlass (02ea568d498bbdd4ba55bf3fce34d456) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0638 1040 CLFS (3dca9a18b204939cfb24bea53e31eb48) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0763 1040 CmBatt (b52d9a14ce4101577900a364ba86f3df) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0825 1040 cmdide (e5d5499a1c50a54b5161296b6afe6192) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0887 1040 Compbatt (7fb8ad01db0eabe60c8a861531a8f431) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:12.0919 1040 crcdisk (a8585b6412253803ce8efcbd6d6dc15c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0059 1040 DfsC (8b722ba35205c71e7951cdc4cdbade19) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0199 1040 disk (b0107e40ecdb5fa692ebf832f295d905) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0387 1040 drmkaud (f1a78a98cfc2ee02144c6bec945447e6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0480 1040 DXGKrnl (e828cdca431d1f98d33501dfc390079a) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0605 1040 E1G60 (264cee7b031a9d6c827f3d0cb031f2fe) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\E1G6032E.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0730 1040 Ecache (5f94962be5a62db6e447ff6470c4f48a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ecache.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0823 1040 elxstor (c4636d6e10469404ab5308d9fd45ed07) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:13.0901 1040 ErrDev (bc3a58e938bb277e46bf4b3003b01abd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0042 1040 exfat (486844f47b6636044a42454614ed4523) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0135 1040 fastfat (1a4bee34277784619ddaf0422c0c6e23) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0229 1040 fdc (81b79b6df71fa1d2c6d688d830616e39) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0291 1040 FileInfo (457b7d1d533e4bd62a99aed9c7bb4c59) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0338 1040 Filetrace (d421327fd6efccaf884a54c58e1b0d7f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0401 1040 flpydisk (230923ea2b80f79b0f88d90f87b87ebd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0447 1040 FltMgr (e3041bc26d6930d61f42aedb79c91720) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0525 1040 Fs_Rec (29d99e860a1ca0a03c6a733fdd0da703) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0603 1040 gagp30kx (c8e416668d3dc2be3d4fe4c79224997f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0759 1040 HdAudAddService (df45f8142dc6df9d18c39b3effbd0409) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0869 1040 HDAudBus (f942c5820205f2fb453243edfec82a3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:14.0962 1040 HidBth (b4881c84a180e75b8c25dc1d726c375f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0025 1040 HidIr (4e77a77e2c986e8f88f996bb3e1ad829) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0103 1040 HidUsb (d02c82cb3a20f391c8aeff94e8e0baa1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0181 1040 HpCISSs (d7109a1e6bd2dfdbcba72a6bc626a13b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hpcisss.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0321 1040 HSFHWAZL (57ba73b5b321291e5114cb21350e1ea0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0461 1040 HSF_DPV (e90d0e3d9715f3bec7db2d6321dddee8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAX_DPV.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0571 1040 HTTP (098f1e4e5c9cb5b0063a959063631610) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0664 1040 i2omp (da94c854cea5fac549d4e1f6e88349e8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\i2omp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0773 1040 i8042prt (cbb597659a2713ce0c9cc20c88c7591f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0851 1040 iaStor (8d58627fef3f8767665d9f4dc91cbd97) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:15.0945 1040 iaStorV (3e3bf3627d886736d0b4e90054f929f6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iastorv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:16.0304 1040 igfx (f7ab8285bbecfaa5ed4050ccb89e073d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:16.0585 1040 iirsp (8c3951ad2fe886ef76c7b5027c3125d3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:16.0756 1040 IntcAzAudAddService (18f7691b18d4a93559d2a998ab2142bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:16.0912 1040 IntcHdmiAddService (be1cb000c655396c9def09aee3ea2d67) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0006 1040 intelide (df797a12176f11b2d301c5b234bb200e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0053 1040 intelppm (bfd84af32fa1bad6231c4585cb469630) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0177 1040 IpFilterDriver (d8aabc341311e4780d6fce8c73c0ad81) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0302 1040 IPMIDRV (9c2ee2e6e5a7203bfae15c299475ec67) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipmidrv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0365 1040 IPNAT (b7e6212f581ea5f6ab0c3a6ceeeb89be) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0427 1040 IRENUM (8c42ca155343a2f11d29feca67faa88d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0505 1040 isapnp (0672bfcedc6fc468a2b0500d81437f4f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0599 1040 iScsiPrt (e4fdf99599f27ec25d2cf6d754243520) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0645 1040 iteatapi (63c766cdc609ff8206cb447a65abba4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteatapi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0739 1040 iteraid (1281fe73b17664631d12f643cbea3f59) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteraid.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0848 1040 kbdclass (423696f3ba6472dd17699209b933bc26) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0895 1040 kbdhid (bf8783a5066cfecf45095459e8010fa7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:17.0973 1040 KSecDD (476e2c1dcea45895994bef11c2a98715) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0082 1040 ksthunk (1d419cf43db29396ecd7113d129d94eb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0176 1040 lltdio (96ece2659b6654c10a0c310ae3a6d02c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0269 1040 LSI_FC (acbe1af32d3123e330a07bfbc5ec4a9b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0316 1040 LSI_SAS (799ffb2fc4729fa46d2157c0065b3525) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0410 1040 LSI_SCSI (f445ff1daad8a226366bfaf42551226b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0472 1040 luafv (52f87b9cc8932c2a7375c3b2a9be5e3e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0550 1040 mdmxsdk (e4f44ec214b3e381e1fc844a02926666) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0644 1040 megasas (5c5cd6aaced32fb26c3fb34b3dcf972f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0753 1040 MegaSR (859bc2436b076c77c159ed694acfe8f8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0862 1040 Modem (59848d5cc74606f0ee7557983bb73c2e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0909 1040 monitor (c247cc2a57e0a0c8c6dccf7807b3e9e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:18.0940 1040 mouclass (9367304e5e412b120cf5f4ea14e4e4f1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0049 1040 mouhid (c2c2bd5c5ce5aaf786ddd74b75d2ac69) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0096 1040 MountMgr (11bc9b1e8801b01f7f6adb9ead30019b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0190 1040 mpio (f8276eb8698142884498a528dfea8478) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0237 1040 mpsdrv (c92b9abdb65a5991e00c28f13491dba2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0315 1040 Mraid35x (3c200630a89ef2c0864d515b7a75802e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mraid35x.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0408 1040 MRxDAV (7c1de4aa96dc0c071611f9e7de02a68d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0455 1040 mrxsmb (1485811b320ff8c7edad1caebb1c6c2b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0517 1040 mrxsmb10 (6dc9461915a551c2a625986f5fb3b851) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0595 1040 mrxsmb20 (c64ab3e1f53b4f5b5bb6d796b2d7bec3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0689 1040 msahci (1ac860612b85d8e85ee257d372e39f4d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0736 1040 msdsm (264bbb4aaf312a485f0e44b65a6b7202) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0798 1040 Msfs (704f59bfc4512d2bb0146aec31b10a7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0892 1040 msisadrv (00ebc952961664780d43dca157e79b27) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:19.0954 1040 MSKSSRV (0ea73e498f53b96d83dbfca074ad4cf8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0095 1040 MSPCLOCK (52e59b7e992a58e740aa63f57edbae8b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0141 1040 MSPQM (49084a75bae043ae02d5b44d02991bb2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0344 1040 MsRPC (dc6ccf440cdede4293db41c37a5060a5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0422 1040 mssmbios (855796e59df77ea93af46f20155bf55b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0485 1040 MSTEE (86d632d75d05d5b7c7c043fa3564ae86) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0531 1040 Mup (0cc49f78d8aca0877d885f149084e543) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0656 1040 NativeWifiP (2007b826c4acd94ae32232b41f0842b9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0875 1040 NDIS (65950e07329fcee8e6516b17c8d0abb6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0953 1040 NdisTapi (64df698a425478e321981431ac171334) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:20.0999 1040 Ndisuio (8baa43196d7b5bb972c9a6b2bbf61a19) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0046 1040 NdisWan (f8158771905260982ce724076419ef19) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0124 1040 NDProxy (9cb77ed7cb72850253e973a2d6afdf49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0187 1040 NetBIOS (a499294f5029a7862adc115bda7371ce) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0249 1040 netbt (fc2c792ebddc8e28df939d6a92c83d61) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0483 1040 NETw5v64 (bfbd278f8c9bcec693345759ac278e14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5v64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0670 1040 nfrd960 (4ac08bd6af2df42e0c3196d826c8aea7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0779 1040 Npfs (b298874f8e0ea93f06ec40aa8d146478) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0842 1040 nsiproxy (1523af19ee8b030ba682f7a53537eaeb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:21.0935 1040 Ntfs (bac869dfb98e499ba4d9bb1fb43270e1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0076 1040 Null (dd5d684975352b85b52e3fd5347c20cb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0123 1040 nvraid (2c040b7ada5b06f6facadac8514aa034) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0201 1040 nvstor (f7ea0fe82842d05eda3efdd376dbfdba) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0247 1040 nv_agp (19067ca93075ef4823e3938a686f532f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0497 1040 ohci1394 (b5b1ce65ac15bbd11c0619e3ef7cfc28) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0591 1040 Parport (aecd57f94c887f58919f307c35498ea0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0684 1040 partmgr (f9b5eda4c17a2be7663f064dbf0fe254) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0809 1040 pci (47ab1e0fc9d0e12bb53ba246e3a0906d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0871 1040 pciide (8d618c829034479985a9ed56106cc732) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:22.0949 1040 pcmcia (037661f3d7c507c9993b7010ceee6288) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0027 1040 PEAUTH (58865916f53592a61549b04941bfd80d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0246 1040 PptpMiniport (23386e9952025f5f21c368971e2e7301) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0339 1040 Processor (5080e59ecee0bc923f14018803aa7a01) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0417 1040 PSched (c5ab7f0809392d0da027f4a2a81bfa31) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0464 1040 PxHlpa64 (fbf4db6d53585437e41a113300002a2b) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0573 1040 ql2300 (0b83f4e681062f3839be2ec1d98fd94a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0698 1040 ql40xx (e1c80f8d4d1e39ef9595809c1369bf2a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0745 1040 QWAVEdrv (e8d76edab77ec9c634c27b8eac33adc5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0792 1040 RasAcd (1013b3b663a56d3ddd784f581c1bd005) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0885 1040 Rasl2tp (ac7bc4d42a7e558718dfdec599bbfc2c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:23.0948 1040 RasPppoe (4517fbf8b42524afe4ede1de102aae3e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0041 1040 RasSstp (c6a593b51f34c33e5474539544072527) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0104 1040 rdbss (322db5c6b55e8d8ee8d6f358b2aaabb1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0182 1040 RDPCDD (603900cc05f6be65ccbf373800af3716) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0260 1040 rdpdr (c045d1fb111c28df0d1be8d4bda22c06) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0353 1040 RDPENCDD (cab9421daf3d97b33d0d055858e2c3ab) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0400 1040 RDPWD (b1d741c87cea8d7282146366cc9c3f81) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0478 1040 regi (4d9afddda0efe97cdbfd3b5fa48b05f6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\regi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0634 1040 RFCOMM (72c35598ba591abddc37fce7d26fe1c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rfcomm.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0712 1040 rimsptsk (7eae3999b94a8ce60bfbaa83462b89a1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimssn64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0759 1040 risdptsk (fa6d7cd63ad08a01d9259f58e0c5c09e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdsn64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0821 1040 rspndr (22a9cb08b1a6707c1550c6bf099aae73) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:24.0931 1040 RTHDMIAzAudService (67c7695d3b18682addf8419eda4bbfb8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RtHDMIVX.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0087 1040 sbp2port (cd9c693589c60ad59bbbcfb0e524e01b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0180 1040 sdbus (b42ee50f7d24f837f925332eb349eca5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0227 1040 secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0305 1040 Serenum (f71bfe7ac6c52273b7c82cbf1bb2a222) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0352 1040 Serial (e62fac91ee288db29a9696a9d279929c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0445 1040 sermouse (a842f04833684bceea7336211be478df) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0570 1040 SFEP (70f9c476b62de4f2823e918a6c181ade) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0633 1040 sffdisk (14d4b4465193a87c127933978e8c4106) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0695 1040 sffp_mmc (7073aee3f82f3d598e3825962aa98ab2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0789 1040 sffp_sd (35e59ebe4a01a0532ed67975161c7b82) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0835 1040 sfloppy (6b7838c94135768bd455cbdc23e39e5f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0913 1040 SiSRaid2 (7a5de502aeb719d4594c6471060a78b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:25.0991 1040 SiSRaid4 (3a2f769fab9582bc720e11ea1dfb184d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0085 1040 Smb (290b6f6a0ec4fcdfc90f5cb6d7020473) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0225 1040 spldr (386c3c63f00a7040c7ec5e384217e89d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0319 1040 SRTSP (91d64a876db6d09d9fcac0505c13195a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1000000.07D\SRTSP64.SYS
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0413 1040 SRTSPX (19025dee181e66e345887c2bed0165b5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1000000.07D\SRTSPX64.SYS
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0506 1040 srv (880a57fccb571ebd063d4dd50e93e46d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0600 1040 srv2 (a1ad14a6d7a37891fffeca35ebbb0730) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0647 1040 srvnet (4bed62f4fa4d8300973f1151f4c4d8a7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0756 1040 StillCam (14b4db4381e4a55f570d8bb699b791d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serscan.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0834 1040 swenum (8a851ca908b8b974f89c50d2e18d4f0c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0912 1040 Symc8xx (2f26a2c6fc96b29beff5d8ed74e6625b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\symc8xx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:26.0974 1040 Sym_hi (a909667976d3bccd1df813fed517d837) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_hi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0021 1040 Sym_u3 (36887b56ec2d98b9c362f6ae4de5b7b0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_u3.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0161 1040 Tcpip (973658a2ea9c06b2976884b9046dfc6c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0317 1040 Tcpip6 (973658a2ea9c06b2976884b9046dfc6c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0380 1040 tcpipreg (c7e72a4071ee0200e3c075dacfb2b334) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0442 1040 TDPIPE (1d8bf4aaa5fb7a2761475781dc1195bc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0520 1040 TDTCP (7f7e00cdf609df657f4cda02dd1c9bb1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0598 1040 tdx (458919c8c42e398dc4802178d5ffee27) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0661 1040 TermDD (8c19678d22649ec002ef2282eae92f98) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0770 1040 tssecsrv (9e5409cd17c8bef193aad498f3bc2cb8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0832 1040 tunmp (89ec74a9e602d16a75a4170511029b3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:27.0926 1040 tunnel (f6a4fba7c03ac2efd00f3301c0c1e067) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0004 1040 uagp35 (fec266ef401966311744bd0f359f7f56) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0082 1040 udfs (faf2640a2a76ed03d449e443194c4c34) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0175 1040 uliagpkx (4ec9447ac3ab462647f60e547208ca00) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0269 1040 uliahci (697f0446134cdc8f99e69306184fbbb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliahci.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0363 1040 UlSata (31707f09846056651ea2c37858f5ddb0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0425 1040 ulsata2 (85e5e43ed5b48c8376281bab519271b7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata2.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0487 1040 umbus (46e9a994c4fed537dd951f60b86ad3f4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0628 1040 usbccgp (07e3498fc60834219d2356293da0fecc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0706 1040 usbcir (9247f7e0b65852c1f6631480984d6ed2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0768 1040 usbehci (827e44de934a736ea31e91d353eb126f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0815 1040 usbhub (bb35cd80a2ececfadc73569b3d70c7d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0893 1040 usbohci (eba14ef0c07cec233f1529c698d0d154) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:28.0955 1040 usbprint (acfee697af477021bb3ec78c5431fed2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbprint.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0033 1040 USBSTOR (b854c1558fca0c269a38663e8b59b581) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0080 1040 usbuhci (b2872cbf9f47316abd0e0c74a1aba507) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0158 1040 usbvideo (fc33099877790d51b0927b7039059855) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0314 1040 vga (916b94bcf1e09873fff2d5fb11767bbc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0392 1040 VgaSave (b83ab16b51feda65dd81b8c59d114d63) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0439 1040 viaide (8294b6c3fdb6c33f24e150de647ecdaa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0486 1040 volmgr (2b7e885ed951519a12c450d24535dfca) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0548 1040 volmgrx (cec5ac15277d75d9e5dec2e1c6eaf877) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0626 1040 volsnap (5280aada24ab36b01a84a6424c475c8d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0720 1040 vsmraid (a68f455ed2673835209318dd61bfbb0e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0813 1040 WacomPen (fef8fe5923fead2cee4dfabfce3393a7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0876 1040 Wanarp (b8e7049622300d20ba6d8be0c47c0cfd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0891 1040 Wanarpv6 (b8e7049622300d20ba6d8be0c47c0cfd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:29.0985 1040 Wd (0c17a0816f65b89e362e682ad5e7266e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0079 1040 Wdf01000 (d02e7e4567da1e7582fbf6a91144b0df) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0266 1040 WimFltr (52ded146e4797e6ccf94799e8e22bb2a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wimfltr.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0359 1040 winachsf (057b062cf9a11e04db45b8c3afc28b11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAX_CNXT.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0547 1040 WmiAcpi (e18aebaaa5a773fe11aa2c70f65320f5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0656 1040 ws2ifsl (8a900348370e359b6bff6a550e4649e1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0734 1040 WUDFRd (501a65252617b495c0f1832f908d54d8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0843 1040 XAudio (638c99d993afab0e1fab226e2bbe6d79) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:30.0952 1040 yukonx64 (4d7bd04b794478aba95ea1e03be39c47) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk60x64.sys
2011/08/16 17:40:31.0030 1040 MBR (0x1B8) (5c616939100b85e558da92b899a0fc36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
2011/08/16 17:40:31.0061 1040 Boot (0x1200) (bb829e825ef199b8fa3f0e5d7841a7e4) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
2011/08/16 17:40:31.0077 1040 ================================================================================
2011/08/16 17:40:31.0077 1040 Scan finished
2011/08/16 17:40:31.0077 1040 ================================================================================
2011/08/16 17:40:31.0108 1308 Detected object count: 0
2011/08/16 17:40:31.0108 1308 Actual detected object count: 0


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

no, nothing showing there
you need to get the recovery discs form Sony & restore to factory settings


----------

